# Nikon D5300



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 17, 2013)

Just woke up and got an email from B+H about the D5300 which now has WIFI!!!!! After the super long thread about wifi, I figured you guys would so excited. I hope there's more improvement than just adding wifi and changing the color.   Opinions? (I didn't read the specs by the way)

I got my D5100 last September. It's crazy that in that year since they've had the D5200 and now the D5300. Are they just pumping out new cameras or is there really a huge difference?


----------



## funkydoobie (Oct 17, 2013)

Yup -- it looks like a winner! It's has the same 24.2 megapixel DX-format sensor as the high-end D7100, a 39-point high-density autofocus system, and a new Expeed 4 processor. It also features built-in Wi-Fi (apparently, you can download images directly to your smart phone...for sharing elsewhere) and a GPS (for geotagging your images). My favorite feature is the 3.2-inch swiveling vari-angle LCD (similar to what the D5200 had).
You can already pre-order now for $800 (body only) on Amazon, and it qualifies for an addition 2% back in Amazon rewards. It looks like the camera will be released on November 14, 2013.
Very exciting!


----------



## Juga (Oct 17, 2013)

WiFi is a nice feature. I love using my phone to remote shoot it gives you live view, you can change the settings, and you can instant review the image. There are many advantages but I won't change the topic to that.bthe camera looks like a winner for Nikon.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 17, 2013)

funkydoobie said:


> Yup -- it looks like a winner! It's has the same 24.2 megapixel DX-format sensor as the high-end D7100, a 39-point high-density autofocus system, and a new Expeed 4 processor. It also features built-in Wi-Fi (apparently, you can download images directly to your smart phone...for sharing elsewhere) and a GPS (for geotagging your images). My favorite feature is the 3.2-inch swiveling vari-angle LCD (similar to what the D5200 had). You can already pre-order now for $800 (body only) on Amazon, and it qualifies for an addition 2% back in Amazon rewards. It looks like the camera will be released on November 14, 2013. Very exciting!


Yeah it does look quite awesome. I want the D7100, so now I'm even more jelly that the new D5300 shares the same sensor. That and the af points are what I want. The D5100 only has 11. Fail. :/


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 17, 2013)

Stupid question. Now that the D5300 and D7100 have the same sensor, does thy drastically improve the low light handling of the D5300 or is there more to it than the sensor?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Oct 17, 2013)

funkydoobie said:


> Yup -- it looks like a winner! It's has the same 24.2 megapixel DX-format sensor as the high-end D7100, a 39-point high-density autofocus system, and a new Expeed 4 processor. It also features built-in Wi-Fi (apparently, you can download images directly to your smart phone...for sharing elsewhere) and a GPS (for geotagging your images). My favorite feature is the 3.2-inch swiveling vari-angle LCD (similar to what the D5200 had). You can already pre-order now for $800 (body only) on Amazon, and it qualifies for an addition 2% back in Amazon rewards. It looks like the camera will be released on November 14, 2013. Very exciting!



The D5200 already had the same sensor as the 7100. This camera doesn't sound all that great to me, especially for nearly a grand.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 17, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> The D5200 already had the same sensor as the 7100. This camera doesn't sound all that great to me, especially for nearly a grand.


Sounds loads better than what I have. Lol


----------



## Coasty (Oct 17, 2013)

I wonder why Nikon decided to replace the D5200 so soon. Should we get it, or just wait for the D5400 to be released in January?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Oct 17, 2013)

Coasty said:


> I wonder why Nikon decided to replace the D5200 so soon. Should we get it, or just wait for the D5400 to be released in January?



To promote sales.  It will make those who have a respectable D5100 feel like they have a really old camera.


----------



## Coasty (Oct 17, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Coasty said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why Nikon decided to replace the D5200 so soon. Should we get it, or just wait for the D5400 to be released in January?
> ...



I have a friend that bought a D5100 literally days before the D5200 was released.  He was steamed that the camera store didn&#8217;t tell him to wait a week for the 5200. I told him they needed to move the &#8220;old&#8221; stock to make way for the new.  I wonder if I should call him and let him know that his &#8220;old&#8221; camera is now even older.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 17, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> To promote sales.  It will make those who have a respectable D5100 feel like they have a really old camera.


Like myself...  However I really only want more AF points. That's all.


----------



## Coasty (Oct 17, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> CaptainNapalm said:
> 
> 
> > To promote sales. It will make those who have a respectable D5100 feel like they have a really old camera.
> ...



I would recommend the 7100. Not too much more money, but a better long term investment.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 17, 2013)

It looks like a nice camera considering its place in the market, and few will argue with the quality of photographs it likely can produce.Though not a massive upgrade it will probably make d5200 cheaper for the masses.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 17, 2013)

Coasty said:


> I would recommend the 7100. Not too much more money, but a better long term investment.



That's what I plan on. Unless by the time of upgrade they release a D7200(?).


----------



## Coasty (Oct 17, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> Coasty said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend the 7100. Not too much more money, but a better long term investment.
> ...



My dream is still for a D400, but it looks like D7100 will have to be my next body.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 17, 2013)

D5300 w/18-140mm = $1,399.95
D7100 w/18-140mm = $1,446.95 (with current rebate)

Wait... What? 

I would expect the D5300 to get added to the rebates soon...  Or they don't plan on selling any.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 17, 2013)

This is GREAT news!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You wanna know why ?
The D5300 is almost the same camera the D5200 is only with wifi and maybe few more gimmicks.
So if (like me) you don't care about wifi this might be a great chance to get a D5200 for a lower price because this is "yesterday model".
How silly is that ?


----------



## RobMelone (Oct 17, 2013)

Great news...I'll be looking for some good deals on the D5200 between now and Christmas...


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't get it... the D5400 will be better.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 17, 2013)

Refurb D5200 bodies are now at ~$580.  

WiFi is only a gimmick because people don't understand its potential :er:

Quote from Thom Hogan..


> _You can see by the inclusion of the WiFi in the D5300 that the communicating part is slowly beginning to proliferate, even in places where folks told me a couple of years ago it wasn't necessary. It's necessary. The days of using card readers are going away. They need to go away._


Nikon Drops the D5300 On The Market. Thud. | byThom | Thom Hogan


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 17, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Refurb D5200 bodies are now at ~$580.
> 
> WiFi is only a gimmick because people don't understand its potential :er:
> 
> ...



well....if THOM says so....it MUST be true.  :mrgreen:


----------



## TheLost (Oct 17, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> well....if THOM says so....it MUST be true.  :mrgreen:



Don't make me start a 2nd WiFi thread!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## yioties (Oct 17, 2013)

Thom Hogan said Wifi is an absolute essential so it has to be!


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 17, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Refurb D5200 bodies are now at ~$580.  WiFi is only a gimmick because people don't understand its potential :er:  Quote from Thom Hogan..  Nikon Drops the D5300 On The Market. Thud. | byThom | Thom Hogan



I don't visit his site, but he seems like a character.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 17, 2013)

Like i said in the wifi thread...
its really a non issue in my opinion. 
if you have a nikon body that does not have wifi...you can buy a wifi module for $70. problem solved. 
if you are buying a new body that has all the features you want and also happens to have wifi, and you care about wifi....bonus. 
I just wouldn't make wifi a deal breaker when looking at cameras when you can easily add that ability. im more concerned with sensor, AF, focus motor, controls. 

im not debating the usefulness of wifi. (I dont care about it)
im just saying, I have a D7000 and D7100 and neither have wifi, but if i WANTED wifi, i wouldn't have to run out and buy a D5300 to get it.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry, I don't care about the Dee fifty-3456789 hundred DSLR or the Dee six hundred and 10, 20, 30, 40, 50... I mean, are these all Nikon have for us? Seriously, I haven't seen anything that excites me from Nikon since.... well the D700. Someone please figure out how I can get a sensor swap for my D700. 24mp will be nice.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 17, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> Sorry, I don't care about the Dee fifty-3456789 hundred DSLR or the Dee six hundred and 10, 20, 30, 40, 50... I mean, are these all Nikon have for us? Seriously, I haven't seen anything that excites me from Nikon since.... well the D700. Someone please figure out how I can get a sensor swap for my D700. 24mp will be nice.



its called a D3X


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 17, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> its called a D3X



Too bad high ISO isn't as good in the d3x lol


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 17, 2013)

The D710 will have 24.3 mp, Wifi and a Hotspot capability !!
and the D5350 will have a on-body hand crank to allow focusing on AF/AF-D lenses (finally )



okay, maybe not


----------



## Coasty (Oct 18, 2013)

I really don&#8217;t understand all the fuss about Wi-Fi and GPS, my D300 has had all of that crap for years, plus MP3.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 18, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> its called a D3X



Would have gone for the D800 if I wanted a D3X replacement. Come on Nikon!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 25, 2013)

These cameras are practically the same. I think that glass is far more important if all your worried about is not having the d5300 when you just bought the d5200. When the funds become available, then just go buy an fx camera and this whole thing will seem like what it really is. unimportant.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Coasty said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why Nikon decided to replace the D5200 so soon. Should we get it, or just wait for the D5400 to be released in January?
> ...



Well maybe I'm "old school" but I love my D5100.  The wifi/gps thing would be nice, but if I were to upgrade I'd go with either a d7000 or d7100 - primarily for the layout.  I like the idea of having all the stuff I need accessible with just a push of a button, don't really like the menu system much.  I think I can live without the articulating screen easily enough, it's not really a feature I make use of all that often.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 25, 2013)

hamlet said:


> These cameras are practically the same. I think that glass is far more important if all your worried about is not having the d5300 when you just bought the d5200. When the funds become available, then just go buy an fx camera and this whole thing will seem like what it really is. unimportant.



Well believe it or not there are some of us who don't really want a full frame camera.  Ya, I know.. total insanity.. but I don't really need full frame and it really wouldn't be worth the investment for me personally.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 25, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Refurb D5200 bodies are now at ~$580.
> 
> WiFi is only a gimmick because people don't understand its potential :er:
> 
> ...



What, you mean that internet thing.. pfffft.. it's a fad.  It will never catch on.. rotfl


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 25, 2013)

Coasty said:


> View attachment 58388
> 
> I really dont understand all the fuss about Wi-Fi and GPS, my D300 has had all of that crap for years, plus MP3.




Rotfl.. yes, but does it come with a forklift to carry it around?   Man that is awesome.. love it.


----------



## PaulWog (Oct 26, 2013)

Refurb D5200 bodies are $580?

I got mine new for $560 months back


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > These cameras are practically the same. I think that glass is far more important if all your worried about is not having the d5300 when you just bought the d5200. When the funds become available, then just go buy an fx camera and this whole thing will seem like what it really is. unimportant.
> ...



Sorry, did not mean to overgeneralize.


----------



## bighammer (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, I've wanted a decent camera for a long time and decided to pull the trigger:  I pre-ordered a D5300 w/18-140 for $999 with free shipping.  At least at the moment, I couldn't find the 5200 with that lens for a better price, so I went with the new one.  

I shot a good bit of film years ago and I've only had cheapo point n shoot digital since.  I'm sure it will take a little getting used to, but I'm pretty excited about exploring its capabilities. (and expanding mine)


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2013)

bighammer said:


> Well, I've wanted a decent camera for a long time and decided to pull the trigger:  I pre-ordered a D5300 w/18-140 for $999 with free shipping.  At least at the moment, I couldn't find the 5200 with that lens for a better price, so I went with the new one.
> 
> I shot a good bit of film years ago and I've only had cheapo point n shoot digital since.  I'm sure it will take a little getting used to, but I'm pretty excited about exploring its capabilities. (and expanding mine)



Well if the D5200 and D5300 were the same price or close to it makes perfect sense to go with the D5300.  Keep us posted and let us know what you think, love to hear an end-user perspective on the 5300.  I've found that a lot of the "professional" reviews tend to be a bit less than helpful at times.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2013)

hamlet said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > hamlet said:
> ...



Lol.. well Hamlet if that's the worst thing I encounter today you know what, that would be a pretty good day now wouldn't it.. lol


----------



## goodguy (Nov 4, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Well believe it or not there are some of us who don't really want a full frame camera.  Ya, I know.. total insanity.. but I don't really need full frame and it really wouldn't be worth the investment for me personally.


I know what you mean, my D7100 is so great that for now I stopped lusting FX cameras but just speaking from my own view of how things change I have a feeling in the future its gonna be mirrorless vs full frame, I think crop sensor will slowly loose their strong hold of sales so there will not be a lot of choice but move to full frame.
Well I might be wrong of course, only time will tell.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2013)

goodguy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Well believe it or not there are some of us who don't really want a full frame camera. Ya, I know.. total insanity.. but I don't really need full frame and it really wouldn't be worth the investment for me personally.
> ...



Well the lens I have is FX - and most likely as I start collecting lenses I'll stay with the FX format as well just to be on the safe side for future upgrade possibilities - but I rather like the DX format.  Since most of what I shoot is telephoto it actually works out pretty well for me.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 4, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


Yep same here, all my lenses are FX and when I am ready to get an FX camera I will have the lenses to match it.
No doubt Nikon has raised the bar so high with the D5200/D5300 and D7100 that the gap between the D610 and them (except in low light) is so small that it makes perfect sense to go for the cheaper crop sensor camera and get that extra reach on the lenses.
Still I am pretty sure my next camera will be FX but for now I am in photography heaven


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2013)

goodguy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



I guess for me it will depend, my next upgrade will almost certainly be a 7000 or 7100 - after that it will depend on what's available the next time I go to upgrade.  If there is an FX out there at the right price point I'd certainly be interested, for me it's about getting the best value for the money.  Since I don't shoot a lot of wide angle, landscape, portraity type stuff there just hasn't been enough reason for me to spend the extra on an FX body.

Maybe someday though, if I win the lottery.


----------



## bighammer (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm quite impressed (and a little overwhelmed) with all it's technology and capabilities.  I just got it and charged it up but haven't taken many photos yet.  We're getting nailed with our first snow storm of the year, so I'm hanging out and reading the manual (and Rob Sylvan's D5200 Snapshots to Great Shots book) and trying to take it all in.

The WiFi connection has one very handy feature: Smartphone becomes a remote with live view. If it could function as a LoJac in case it were stolen,  that would really be cool.


----------



## Tanman11 (Nov 23, 2013)

I just got my first DSLR last week the D5100 im happy right now cause im new and have a lot to learn and the D5100 is enough for me but I could see this making someone that is more experienced than me mad but im still fine


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 23, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> Just woke up and got an email from B+H about the D5300 which now has WIFI!!!!! After the super long thread about wifi, I figured you guys would so excited. I hope there's more improvement than just adding wifi and changing the color.   Opinions? (I didn't read the specs by the way)
> 
> I got my D5100 last September. It's crazy that in that year since they've had the D5200 and now the D5300. Are they just pumping out new cameras or is there really a huge difference?




Excited.. my heart is all a flutter!  Oh.. wait.. hmm.. ok, yup.. somebody call 911.  MEDIC!

Lol


----------



## goodguy (Nov 23, 2013)

I am seeing today the price difference between the D5300 and D7100 is less then 200$, I think in this case the D7100 is the better deal.
Just the internal AF motor is already worth the difference and of course there are many more advantages to the D7100.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 23, 2013)

goodguy said:


> I am seeing today the price difference between the D5300 and D7100 is less then 200$, I think in this case the D7100 is the better deal.
> Just the internal AF motor is already worth the difference and of course there are many more advantages to the D7100.



Have to agree with you there GG.  I think the 7100 is a better deal by far.  The GPS and built in wireless would be nice, but I think overall the advantages of the D7100 make it a much better option, at least for me.


----------



## ruifo (Nov 23, 2013)

goodguy said:


> I am seeing today the price difference between the D5300 and D7100 is less then 200$, I think in this case the D7100 is the better deal.
> Just the internal AF motor is already worth the difference and of course there are many more advantages to the D7100.




agreed


----------



## goodguy (Nov 23, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I am seeing today the price difference between the D5300 and D7100 is less then 200$, I think in this case the D7100 is the better deal.
> ...


Well I actually don't like the GPS and Wireless, they drain the battery faster and I wouldn't use them. But I know many really like this option.


----------



## digitalcamerastrends (Nov 24, 2013)

The diference between the D5200 and the D5300.As so much as I will tell, 1. No low pass filter before of sensing element. In theory the image may be a bit shaper however i do not see a lot of of it compare to D5100. 2. Added GPS. however thus far this can be a giant disappointment! It can't lock on to signal fast enough to be helpful. 3. accessorial Wi-Fi. however it need alternative router/devices to support WPS button/pin. it should or might not be compatible with the instrumentation you have got. If I knew what i do know currently, i'd have upgrade from D5100 to D5300. If i do not have already got the D5100 and within the market, I most likely can get a D5200.


----------

